# Lake Nockamixon Century Ride Doylestown, PA 8/28/05



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

I went on the Lake Nockamixon century ride last year, and enjoyed it. The 100 mile
hill challenge was fun and challenging.

Info: http://www.suburbancyclists.org/


----------



## CharlieEPA (Aug 2, 2005)

*Lake Nockamixon Century*



bas said:



> I went on the Lake Nockamixon century ride last year, and enjoyed it. The 100 mile
> hill challenge was fun and challenging.
> 
> Info: http://www.suburbancyclists.org/


Thanks for the posting..I didn't know about the ride and now have to figure out getting my bike from the Detroit area where I am now, back home...Riegelsville, PA...

Hope I can make it...If I register and don't ride, can I still get the shirt?

Charlie


----------

